# The all new Haynie 24 Pro Max!



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok guys here's the Haynie 24 Pro Max I know alot of yall have been asking about this one. Chris purchased the hull from Eric but over a 1000 man hours in over a years time built the mold and here is the final product. This one right here is gonna have a 300 Verado Pro on the back I cant wait to see some numbers on this bad boy. I'll post as soon as we get some real numbers!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Sick.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Can't wait


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

porkchoplc said:


> Sick.


Get us one Tim!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Like it!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

You got any transom pics?


----------



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

As of right now no but I will have some in a few days i'll post more pics then.


mgeistman said:


> You got any transom pics?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

what, no haynie hump in the back after 1000 man hours of jacking with it? 

Looks sweet, stepped hulls are cool.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Looks similar to a Rinalli hull in a way?I like it though, no doubt got a Place in this busy Biz!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Been waiting on this one forever. Really interested in the #'s.

LOL at Desperado, comes in talking **** for no reason. Maybe they should put a few more manhours those, someone might start a thread about them one day.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice sled, congrats!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

fattyflattie said:


> Been waiting on this one forever. Really interested in the #'s.
> 
> LOL at Desperado, comes in talking **** for no reason. Maybe they should put a few more manhours those, someone might start a thread about them one day.


huh? the haynie hump stands out amongst all the boats like a signature, and I said it was sweet along with the stepped hull (btw since you brought it up, the Desperado has a stepped hull also.. LOL).. you do appear to have some lingering botheredness


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Does this step hull design run on a pad?


----------



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes it does.


goodwood said:


> Does this step hull design run on a pad?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

majek killer


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

sick looking


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> majek killer


 Sounds good LOL. 300 Verado Sweet. Anyone have any idea on aprox speed or draft ?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Here's some old specs on the original prototype



> Test performed w/ Mercury Racing 300XS (SportMaster 1.62), Bravo One Lab 28", 30 gal fuel.
> 
> Added various amounts of sand bags to simulate projected additional inner linner weight (600#, 450#, 300#).
> 
> ...


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=314263&highlight=24


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> majek killer


Haha doubt it. But with a 300 you would hope it could at least keep up. Killer lookin boat.
That 350SCi would be wicked


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

Front end resembles a Majek Extreme....look forward to the finished product!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> huh? the haynie hump stands out amongst all the boats like a signature, and I said it was sweet along with the stepped hull (btw since you brought it up, the Desperado has a stepped hull also.. LOL).. you do appear to have some lingering botheredness


Yah I should have thrown a smiley or something at the end, not bothered, sorry if I came off that way. I guess I need to download the draft pic like the other half of the board to mess with ya:headknock

I never thought of it as a "signature" since the Z21, HO, Magnum, Bigfoot, Original 23LS don't have them, but I guess the other half of the models do.

I dont think its going to be a Majek killer as stated earlier although it looks like Eric had her close in his early early testing. One set up light might be able to break the 80 mark, just have to see. That being said, which Extreme are you comparing it to. Obviously faster than the 25', maybe thats what they meant.

I just hope it rides more like a HO than an Extreme (not knocking, just saying) but I doubt it. Doesn't look like it has the V, looks very similar to an Extreme. My list for the "next boat" just keeps growing and growing, but have been waiting on this one, well since I thought Eric was going to get into the pad V market. Now, when are we going to get a 300+ SHO from the factory.....


----------



## kitty cat patrol (Feb 27, 2009)

Any numbers?


----------



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

Not yet soon though very soon!


kitty cat patrol said:


> Any numbers?


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

#'s are going to be good to hear, but I want to know how it rides. 

Nevermind, scratch that, I remember what happened last time I went to Aransas Pass.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Just to stirr the pot, I ran down a heck of a lot of those 80mph majeks in my 72 mph Haynie LS. Get the beer and popcorn boys


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Levi said:


> Just to stirr the pot, I ran down a heck of a lot of those 80mph majeks in my 72 mph Haynie LS. Get the beer and popcorn boys


Yep. Ditto on what Levi said. My 21 YF / 250 SHO with 3 guys could not quite catch Dwayne and Clark running their Majek in the MRGO from Rigolets to Hopedale, BUT they did not pull away either. In fact they looked back when they turned into a short cut canal north of Hopedale, like - "Who are those guys?" Btw, Nasty 2ftrs in the MRGO that day - LASS tournament with small craft advisories....And an ugly day for those who fished.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Levi said:


> Just to stirr the pot, I ran down a heck of a lot of those 80mph majeks in my 72 mph Haynie LS. Get the beer and popcorn boys


I wonder which boat takes on more water over the transom when you stop?

hmmm......


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

We need a picture of a Desperado floating in 4 inches of water to make this thread complete.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> We need a picture of a Desperado floating in 4 inches of water to make this thread complete.


or that black dude eating popcorn in a movie theatre.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I wonder which boat takes on more water over the transom when you stop?
> 
> hmmm......


I don't know, my LS doesnt do that even with a bunch of 4 stk back there. Is this a common problem? Never heard of the Extemes or LS's doing it. Does that have anything to do with why the 25's all have that cheap *** plastic hatch on the stern at the transom? I never understood that, glass hatches and cap but wait, lets throw this Tempress junk on there.

I would be a bad boat builer. Want plastic hatches on your 50k boat, no. Want an igloo on your 70k boat, no. I would have a line of people mad at me haha.

Levi, makes me feel good to think I can get within 4-5 mph of that 300xs when I'm loaded up. I'm a bit further behind when running with one set up light thoughhwell: Also makes me feel good you threw out some real world numbers, should have said 80 though. Sounds cooler.

Slap a big Verado on it, lets get some #'s.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I guess they put it on there so haynie LS owners can have something to point at and complain. While they're soaked from water swamping over the transom.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I don't care what Majek decides to do with their mix matched hatches, not complaining, curious. 

My rear deck doesn't swamp, wonder if it has to do with the tabs when it sits down. Most don't have tabs, I really wanted them so I had them put on.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I guess they put it on there so haynie LS owners can have something to point at and complain. While they're soaked from water swamping over the transom.


And Majek still sells more bay boats then any other bay boat in Texas.....


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

True. They're nice boats that perform.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Levi said:


> Just to stirr the pot, I ran down a heck of a lot of those 80mph majeks in my 72 mph Haynie LS. Get the beer and popcorn boys


And it takes a 300 to do it. 250 vs 250, LS doesn't have a chance. Just ask the poor guy on day 2 in the Baffin Classic that got passed by 2 Xtremes at the same time. I was passing him on the left so he started jackin with his trim and looked over his right shoulder and Suda was passing him on the right. Haynies aren't even fun to pass anymore.

And that Verado is an anchor. If you're looking for speed, the XS is what you're looking for. Still waiting on the 300SHO


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

And I'm still waiting to get passed by a haynie....


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Verado is a giant anchor buddies have identical haynies one has a 300xs one has a 300 vrod and the xs runs 5+ mph more on their HO. same props and everything


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

t-tung said:


> And I'm still waiting to get passed by a haynie....


Ya'll but that Extreme won't stay up with the Haynie when it's rough.:slimer: Stir the pot some more.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Most days when it's rough, you're probably right. I don't have a problem hanging back a little in their wake while they take a beating and cut waves for me, then pass them in the ditch. I can keep up, i just may not blow past them when its sloppy.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Ya'll but that Extreme won't stay up with the Haynie when it's rough.:slimer: Stir the pot some more.


Mine will...


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Mine will...


Will i know yours will it's a 25' beast. But the 22' won't.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Lol. It's that nice smooth water that ****** me off when ALL you guys are blowing by me


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Wishful thinking. 

My favorite from the Extreme guys, "if its a rough ride, you just dont know how to handle one". Really, how about put the bow into the waves and go? That may not be a 25' problem though?

It's not all about speed, I mentioned Vrod because everytime is look on S&F, theres 10 threads about f'd up xs's. I dont have time or patience for that. Still waiting on a 300+ SHO myself.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

t-tung said:


> And it takes a 300 to do it. 250 vs 250, LS doesn't have a chance. Just ask the poor guy on day 2 in the Baffin Classic that got passed by 2 Xtremes at the same time. I was passing him on the left so he started jackin with his trim and looked over his right shoulder and Suda was passing him on the right. Haynies aren't even fun to pass anymore.
> 
> And that Verado is an anchor. If you're looking for speed, the XS is what you're looking for. Still waiting on the 300SHO


Looks like it was perfect conditions for the Majek...:rotfl:

linky: http://www.corpusfishing.com/messageboard/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25870

and **** if there arent some good fisherman in that tourney. WOW


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

fattyflattie said:


> Wishful thinking.
> 
> My favorite from the Extreme guys, "if its a rough ride, you just dont know how to handle one". Really, how about put the bow into the waves and go? That may not be a 25' problem though?
> 
> It's not all about speed, I mentioned Vrod because everytime is look on S&F, theres 10 threads about f'd up xs's. I dont have time or patience for that. Still waiting on a 300+ SHO myself.


Never said it was as smooth of a ride in rough water like a haynie. You just have to cowboy up and go. And that glassy water slowed us down. Picked up another 1.5-2mph south of bird island. That LS didn't catch up then either.

Rudy's Cup out of AP we ran down an HO and a pretty new white SCB in CC bay. We didn't take the cutoff over to Mustang Point and Shamrock. Just pointed her south and let her eat. Actually got a pretty cool video of that black/red tower haynie cat running just north of the bridge. He was moving along pretty good. I think I got one of that 21 shoalwater cat with the 300 too. Ill have to put them videos up when I get home.

IFA out of Port A we passed several Haynies and that new maroon "aggie" SCB with the 250XS in CC Bay. I'm sure there's smoother rides out there but the Xtreme can hold its own if you've got a pair and can drive it.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Do post up the videos when you get a chance.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Do post up the videos when you get a chance.


Will do. I think I've seen that tower cat on someone's avatar here.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

t-tung said:


> Will do. I think I've seen that tower cat on someone's avatar here.


That's me...send the video over when you get a chance!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

It's Younggun's 23 Tower Boat. Coby, you beat me too it LOL, dang how fast does the cat go with that 300 VRod ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Copano/Aransas said:


> It's Younggun's 23 Tower Boat. Coby, you beat me too it LOL, dang how fast does the cat go with that 300 VRod ?


54


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 54


Thats it with the 300 VRod, I've ridden in one with a 250 proXS on it and it got to 55.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Tower and the added weight of the Vrod. I've heard the 300 vrod runs like a 250pro xs


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Tower and the added weight of the Vrod. I've heard the 300 vrod runs like a 250pro xs


I've heard that, i guess that makes since. T-Tung don't forget to post the videos up.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Been rewiring speakers in my boat all night :hairout: Fusion speakers are garbage btw. Ill put a couple up tonight. A few were on my buddy's iPhone and are on Facebook. Ill have to make sure they're public so I can post a link


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Everytime I see this thread bumped I get excited for some news on the 24'.

Ttung, thats pretty solid running down the SCB's. And have just been messing with yall about the Extreme, they are obviously awesome boats and it's more fun with a bit of banter. Dont know if Chris is still fishing any of those touneys but heard some really good #'s out of that 21LS when he first built it. I remember a few threads when the 23 first came out and he was just running it balls to the wall no matter the Wx. There was two or three weeks in a row where a thread would mention being passed by "that f'n Haynie". Really cool there are so many choices of bad ace boats now days. All capable of fishing rough Wx, long range fuel, 70-80+ mph, solid build. Lucky group here in Tx. I dont do the tourney thing for many reason including the fact I would have my butt handed to me constantly, but I have never understood how yall pass each other while back on the pad. That scares the hell out of me just thinking about it.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

The boat ran 72 the first time out with the 300 vrod...still hasn't played with props so it will see better numbers. Mine is being built With the smallest front deck possible and 300xs layed up light so numbers on it will be interesting.



fattyflattie said:


> Everytime I see this thread bumped I get excited for some news on the 24'.
> 
> Ttung, thats pretty solid running down the SCB's. And have just been messing with yall about the Extreme, they are obviously awesome boats and it's more fun with a bit of banter. Dont know if Chris is still fishing any of those touneys but heard some really good #'s out of that 21LS when he first built it. I remember a few threads when the 23 first came out and he was just running it balls to the wall no matter the Wx. There was two or three weeks in a row where a thread would mention being passed by "that f'n Haynie". Really cool there are so many choices of bad ace boats now days. All capable of fishing rough Wx, long range fuel, 70-80+ mph, solid build. Lucky group here in Tx. I dont do the tourney thing for many reason including the fact I would have my butt handed to me constantly, but I have never understood how yall pass each other while back on the pad. That scares the hell out of me just thinking about it.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Younggun,

You talking about this new 24'?

Did you get a chance to run it in any Wx?


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fun Stuff!*

IFA out of Port A we passed several Haynies and that new maroon "aggie" SCB with the 250XS in CC Bay. I'm sure there's smoother rides out there but the Xtreme can hold its own if you've got a pair and can drive it.[/QUOTE]

That Aggie SCB was running a Pro XS with torquemaster and 24" bravo 1 regular, 60 gallons and 550 lbs of peeps, 36 volt trollingmotor and batts, Probably running 64.5 when you passed us. Running the Bravo 1 regular cause I toasted a 24" bravo XS the first weekend I had the boat chasing reds in POC.

Other Props tested with same load as above, but 45 gallons instead of full.

Cool weather testing:
24" bravo 1 xs = 68.5 mph

26" bravo1 xs = 71 mph

26" pro et = 70 mph

SCB factory claims 4-5 mph if I swap torque master lower unit for sportmaster.

So, enjoy "pair" while you can. LOL


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

correction....

So, enjoy your "pair" while you can.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

BaffinBayAg said:


> correction....
> 
> So, enjoy your "pair" while you can.


Was turning a 26p Turbo [email protected] 71mph with 3/4 tank of gas and I had a hangnail on my wheelhand. You weren't the first but you should have seen the look on y'all's faces.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

*How's this for cool weather numbers??*



BaffinBayAg said:


> IFA out of Port A we passed several Haynies and that new maroon "aggie" SCB with the 250XS in CC Bay. I'm sure there's smoother rides out there but the Xtreme can hold its own if you've got a pair and can drive it.


That Aggie SCB was running a Pro XS with torquemaster and 24" bravo 1 regular, 60 gallons and 550 lbs of peeps, 36 volt trollingmotor and batts, Probably running 64.5 when you passed us. Running the Bravo 1 regular cause I toasted a 24" bravo XS the first weekend I had the boat chasing reds in POC.

Other Props tested with same load as above, but 45 gallons instead of full.

Cool weather testing:
24" bravo 1 xs = 68.5 mph

26" bravo1 xs = 71 mph

26" pro et = 70 mph

SCB factory claims 4-5 mph if I swap torque master lower unit for sportmaster.

So, enjoy "pair" while you can. LOL[/QUOTE]

Hope a video is enough.....






Better switch to that sporty


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

here's a cool one from that morning as we're headed into CC Bay





This is the one I have of Younggun...... looked a lot faster than 55! either way with that big *** tower, he was movin!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Not sure if y'all can see it but here's the link to the vid of me running down an under-propped/over-fueled Stingray. I concede, Stingrays are faster, just not that day.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=561188583912169


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

haha ugk dirty money. one of their best cds. country rap tunes *****!


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Let me know we're and I will make your wish comes true with a 250 while your behind me you can look and see if there's any water coming in over the back deck 


t-tung said:


> And I'm still waiting to get passed by a haynie....


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

chris coulter said:


> Let me know we're and I will make your wish comes true with a 250 while your behind me you can look and see if there's any water coming in over the back deck


Monday, noon... Conn Brown to 37? Sound fair to you?


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Go ahead and rig that 20LS with a 300 and a 250 cowl.... Still ain't skeered. Ill be running straight up.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

t-tung said:


> That Aggie SCB was running a Pro XS with torquemaster and 24" bravo 1 regular, 60 gallons and 550 lbs of peeps, 36 volt trollingmotor and batts, Probably running 64.5 when you passed us. Running the Bravo 1 regular cause I toasted a 24" bravo XS the first weekend I had the boat chasing reds in POC.
> 
> Other Props tested with same load as above, but 45 gallons instead of full.
> 
> ...


Hope a video is enough.....






Better switch to that sporty [/QUOTE]

My 24 HO can run faster than 66 so if you want to get passed by a haynie I'm down.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't really care about all the my boat will beat your boat bs I just want to see more pics of the 24 Pro Max please..


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

chris coulter said:


> Let me know we're and I will make your wish comes true with a 250 while your behind me you can look and see if there's any water coming in over the back deck


Way to go Chris takem Team Haynie!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

t-tung said:


> Been rewiring speakers in my boat all night :hairout: Fusion speakers are garbage btw. link


Yeah. Just got back and had a speaker out the wjole way back from mansfield. Disnt crackle, just went smooth out. What did yours do?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I want to buy a ticket to the race.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

BaffinPEN said:


> Hope a video is enough.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 24 HO can run faster than 66 so if you want to get passed by a haynie I'm down.[/QUOTE]

Ya, thats what i was trying to figure out. How can a LS or HO not fly passed you if your only doing 66mph ? Now lets see a video of the LS V.S the 22' Majek when it happens. Also whats going on with the 24' Pro Max ?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> My 24 HO can run faster than 66 so if you want to get passed by a haynie I'm down.


Ya, thats what i was trying to figure out. How can a LS or HO not fly passed you if your only doing 66mph ? Now lets see a video of the LS V.S the 22' Majek when it happens. Also whats going on with the 24' Pro Max ?[/QUOTE]

Probably because the HO's are loaded down with real world fishing loads and not "testing" top speeds with 2.5 gallons of fuel and every item removed from the boat

Those LS are fast though. Someone told me the 23' LS hull is around 900lbs?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool video's....I was only running 53ish there scooting along, feels like your creeping along that high up though haha. I had a gopro strapped to the tower thinking I got some great video, but my dumbass self forgot to turn it on in the morning.....guess I shouldn't have stayed at the cheetah so long the night before the tournament.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Kyle, I've never run mine across the scales but I would guess they are more than #900 hull. They ride like alot heavier hull anyhow.

And I had no idea the torqemaster/sportmaster had that much of a difference on the Stingray. 1 more mph and that'll be the third (out of however have been made) I can beat, not that I will ever need to race Aggie SCB to a fishing spot, more interested in the cruise myself. On the other hand it would be fun to get a 29" this year, or that prop Josh is pushing just for kicks. I can bang that 28" B1XS off the limiter in the winter pretty easily right at 70. Not too bad for a Zuk.

This thread reminds me of back when Rhettfish was on here. Used to be all kinds of talk about how fast this boat was or that boat. Then he would call out people he knew he passed the previous weekends that were on here, and he ran upper 60's loaded. Lots of crawfishing would ensue. Pretty funny. 

Come on Chris, give us something else to talk about besides how fast Ttungs Extreme is.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

It's all in good fun. There's another IFA coming up out of AP I think ill be fishing. Come fish it. That 66mph was with 800# on board and a full tank of gas btw. 

What's the gear ratio on that Suzi? On the limiter with a 28 seems like it should be faster than 70. Josh has some Turbo prop with same blades as the OT4 but a full exhaust barrel. Should be better for 4-strokes but I think it's a 30". Too much for me to turn but it may be right up your alley.


----------



## geharvey (Dec 8, 2008)

*Newest pictures of the 24 pro max*

Most recent pics.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

geharvey said:


> Most recent pics.


**** that thing looks sweet...


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Sweet videos Tung... that SHO is quiet too! Be careful what you ask for... Chris C. will ruin your wetdream! LOL


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Oh my. Take off one of those axles and deliver it to the barn please? That is sweet. Congrats Chris on another solid addition to the family.

Tung, I want to say 2.08 off the top of my head. She turns a 26B1 for everyday prop. Will run loaded or light exactly same and has a good holeshot. When time comes for a new one, I wouldnt mind trying a 27 but to be honest, 95% of the time we are on cruise, just decarbon every now and again. I dont think it would put a 29 on the limiter like that 28, but would still probably run well. Thats more of a winter play prop, B1XS. I do want to try a Turbo as a everyday prop, and always wanted to run an ET just for a day or two to see what it would do. SHO wasnt out when I built this boat, but have been impressed with how the Zuk runs. Seems like shes "loosened up" a bit since new, which is good, maybe she has a bit more to go. I'm not going to lie, I'm not a Merc guy by any stretch, but I like the Verado's more and more everyday.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

And by the looks of the palm trees, we ought to have an idea of the ride.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

How much does that sled weigh? Triple axle trailer?


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

fattyflattie said:


> Oh my. Take off one of those axles and deliver it to the barn please? That is sweet. Congrats Chris on another solid addition to the family.
> 
> Tung, I want to say 2.08 off the top of my head. She turns a 26B1 for everyday prop. Will run loaded or light exactly same and has a good holeshot. When time comes for a new one, I wouldnt mind trying a 27 but to be honest, 95% of the time we are on cruise, just decarbon every now and again. I dont think it would put a 29 on the limiter like that 28, but would still probably run well. Thats more of a winter play prop, B1XS. I do want to try a Turbo as a everyday prop, and always wanted to run an ET just for a day or two to see what it would do. SHO wasnt out when I built this boat, but have been impressed with how the Zuk runs. Seems like shes "loosened up" a bit since new, which is good, maybe she has a bit more to go. I'm not going to lie, I'm not a Merc guy by any stretch, but I like the Verado's more and more everyday.


I hated Mercs till I had one on my LS... Now I would never buy anything else.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Yah had one growing up. Swore never again. Literally broke down every other trip, at least. I know they've come along way since then, but to say it left a lasting impression would be an understatement.

We'll see whats out there when it comes time to re-up. If theres a 300+ SHO, it wont even be a decision.

Pat, 

That trailer is just for looks. It did its job, it got your attention, now imagine if that boat was wrapped with sponser logos. More advertising. More $$.


----------



## Redfish_84 (May 27, 2013)

well what was the final number's with the 300? i would like to have one for sure.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

71.7 first run with 300 Vrod is what heard, still going to play with props some as Chris believes there's more to be had out of that set up. The next one with a 300xs should be mid to upper 70's I would think. Congrats on the boat Gary, she turned out sweet. 

Mike


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

So is that better performance than the HO? I thought the HO was a near 70 boat with a 300 ran with light load.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Going to see better numbers than a HO I'm sure, it should given the vented hull and stepped pad. Best I ever saw was 71 with my HO/Vrod and that was in cold water and air. The layouts on the HO have changed over the years to where they know how to get all you can now and theres a HO/Vod that's running 74+ now which is probably its upper limit imo. Given a few set ups I'm sure they will find the optimal numbers for this one as well, I'm guessing it will end up about 3 to 5 mph faster apples to apples. Ride wise I have no clue, haven't been in the new one yet.


----------



## Redfish_84 (May 27, 2013)

I would like too see some video of the new hanyie.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Get us one Tim!!!


I'll take one too Tim!!! :brew2:


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Im Headed South said:


> Going to see better numbers than a HO I'm sure, it should given the vented hull and stepped pad. Best I ever saw was 71 with my HO/Vrod and that was in cold water and air. The layouts on the HO have changed over the years to where they know how to get all you can now and theres a HO/Vod that's running 74+ now which is probably its upper limit imo. Given a few set ups I'm sure they will find the optimal numbers for this one as well, I'm guessing it will end up about 3 to 5 mph faster apples to apples. Ride wise I have no clue, haven't been in the new one yet.


South, since you've had a few, maybe you can explain better to me. I hear about alot of the HO guys going with minimal front decks to get the bow light, easier on pad, etc. What i dont understand is where all the weight savings is coming from. The front deck is either going to be the front deck or the floor, if you didnt raise it. I guess you save weight on the bulkhead, and any bulkheads seperating the boxes up front, but thats it.

Am I missing something. I know every bit counts when you are leveraged that far up the bow, but doesnt seem like much weight. Seems like running without an anchor would do about as much good.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

What's this badboy draft?

Sorry to interrupt the measuring match


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Any updated pictures? Performance Specs? Shallow?


----------



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

Recent pics of the Pro Max


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

Thought I saw a majek extreme speeding down the landcut this last saturday....then I saw Haynie name on the side and realized it was this new bad boy. Sweet boat. 

What kind of numbers are you seeing with that 300 verado?


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Good lucking boat realizing its not really made for it how shallow?


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

ShallowRed said:


> Good lucking boat realizing its not really made for it how shallow?


No its a Pad v boat, same as Extreme, HO, LS, etc. Will probably float in about 12-14" inches and get up about 18-24", unless you really want to burn up a prop. Guess it will run in 10-12" with tabs and mud.

Think someone said it was running low 70's but still dialing in.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Man that's nice I've liked that hull since I saw Eric post it up a couple years ago, what an awesome boat!!! Good job Chris and team!!!!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

it must be a heavy boat. it needs a triple axle trailer.


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I gotta say I saw an LS running this weekend and I think I fell in love. I love my boat but boy that thing is sweet. Getting quotes from Chris's marine. Any tips from you current or previous owners pm me.


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone run one of these yet?

Hows the performance etc.?

More Pictures?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

There's only one built right now, and the next one being built is being lightened significantly, it should be very interesting once it hits the water here soon.


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Curious how these boats are doing? Anymore on the water?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Man this was a good thread, funny for it to pop back up now. This is around the time it was started last year, curious to see what happened to the Pro Max also ?


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Gotta be a reason that SCB didnt keep it?.....And only a couple have been made?


----------



## bpoutsider (Jan 29, 2014)

Maybe the SCB was on a fishing trip instead of a boat race??


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

I may be totally wrong here but based on each company's offerings, I'd say Chris is after the fast pad V guys while Eric is after the go fast cat guys. Each builder has things I like in their boats but Eric is just a little too far out of my price range.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

cxjcherokec said:


> I may be totally wrong here but based on each company's offerings, I'd say Chris is after the fast pad V guys while Eric is after the go fast cat guys. Each builder has things I like in their boats but Eric is just a little too far out of my price range.


What is your price range, and what do you exspect to get for it, options & performance wise?


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

PM sent SCB


----------

